

Changing my mind on Microsoft - rbanffy
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/changing-my-mind-on-microsoft.html

======
rbanffy
Sadly, the strong reactions to the extreme (and not exactly accurate)
"Nowadays nobody under thirty writes anything on Microsoft developer tools
unless they are demented or brain-dead" insult eclipse what could be an
interesting discussion on the future of the PC market.

------
stephengillie
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4295711>

~~~
rbanffy
I suspected that, but why didn't HN catch it?!

